# Ladies Hairdresser



## Salsimmo (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, I have just moved to Desa Park City and that critical time has come to go to the hairdressers. As most ladies know, this is a bit nerve wracking when you move to somewhere new. 
Can anyone recommend a good salon for colours.

Thanks


----------

